

Millennials overtake baby boomers; minority babies outnumber white – Census - lettergram
http://rt.com/usa/269830-millenials-baby-boomers-population/

======
SCAQTony
I have to remind myself that RT News is FOX News of Russia so I checked the
stat and it is indeed accurate but it was stated in 2012.

From Bloomberg:

"...The percentage of nonwhite newborns rose to 50.4 percent of children
younger than a year old from April 2010 to July 2011, while non-Hispanic
whites fell to 49.6 percent, the U.S. Census Bureau said today. ..."

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2012-05-17/non-
white-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2012-05-17/non-white-u-s-
births-become-the-majority-for-first-time)

Possibly race bating since this was raison d'être of the AME shooting?

